
Is “Learning by Doing” a Myth? - avilay
https://avilay.rocks/is-learning-by-doing-a-myth/
======
tomrod
No. Both in theory and in practice, there is burn-in time needed for people to
adapt to new strategies and workflows.

~~~
avilay
The question I am trying to examine is whether it is possible to do both at
once - e.g., can I learn Haskell while using it in a work project, especially
when I don't know functional programming?

